

A Web Comic That Wonderfully Illustrates 'Strong Opinions, Weakly Held' - luigi
http://kiriakakis.net/comics/mused/a-day-at-the-park

======
banimod
As I read this it occured to me that this is actually a lot like functions and
fields/variables in programming. A function could be compared to a question
where the result/answer it returns can change every time it's called/asked
based on the current state of the system. A field holds an answer that is only
valid for a time. The field gets "old" when it's not actively updated, but the
function keeps being "fresh" because it's evaluated every time. It also
compares nicely to answers being fast as a cache and functions being slow
because the answer to the question has to be evaluated every time. Maybe a
cache invalidation system for our brain would help us unstuck from held
beliefs. I don't know. Just a few thoughts.

------
justintocci
Fun comic! The contradiction in the middle prevents the view espoused from
being consistent. And of course, like most ideas of this nature, the writer
violates all the rules in the explanation itself! Lastly, there was no
indication the writer knew he was writing satire so we get to laugh at him and
not with him, I'm sure that will satisfy many readers!

